# SAFETY RECALL on Kubota RTV900 utility vehicles



## bontai Joe

SAFETY RECALL!
Here is a link:

http://www.kubota.com/f/aboutkubota/2004_recall_rtv.cfm


----------



## jefftara0128

Can you help me i cant figure how to post?


----------

